# pigen rings found under falcon nest



## Goodger (Sep 21, 2011)

I went for a bit of a climb about around one of the falcon nests i know of yesterday and found these rings....

SCF 34 915
SCF 34 2245
SCF 66 8988
SCF 71 12388
MPS 74 3986
MPS 79 559
MPS 79 5947
MPS 2001 944
NSW 37 3080
NSW 66 2451
RPS 64 1347
RPS 88 2834
RPS 90 2486
SH 69 3174
SH 73 114
STG 28 328
APC 83 149
B 31 94
LFC 31 262
IDF 35 1117
SPS 83 2432
SFD 73 573
SFD 84 03229
RHD 88 2083
LITHGOW 93 0505
BH 88 1352
GOULBURN 94 0173
CAMDEN 88 0824
LCP 02 1334
MQH 91 0003
YAG 08 254
GPS 82 0962


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a well fed falcon!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

seems they know what to go after, well fed, healthy pigeons. best way to feed your babies


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

So that were they go..


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Just curious what year are the bands from.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

orock said:


> Just curious what year are the bands from.


*only 3 are in the 2000 years 1 for 2001, 1 for 2002 , and 1 for2008 the oldest band is from 1931 so that is 80 years ago this nest has been used for about 80 years if we go by the years on the bands, I count 31 bands in 80 years that comes to less then 1 bird a year * GEORGE


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, a connoisseur (I mean the Falcon). An 80 year old ring is neat, but otherwise it's just kinda sad ~ I _know_, everyone's gotta eat.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's crazy. I've seen pictures of piles of rings/bands (with their legs of course) from falcon nests. It's sad but it's nature. What do you plan to do with those rings?


----------



## Goodger (Sep 21, 2011)

heres my full list of rings ive found around the falcon nest in the last 2 years

ACT 81 1051 
ACT 88 0004
ACT 93 011
ACT 09 122
APC 83 149 
APS 70 1145 
AUST 95 6614
AUST 00 22158
AUST 00 23517
AUST 07 3855
AUST 07 12668
AUST 05 1442
AUST 07 12527 
AUST 05 12534 
AUST 00 23530
AUST 04 4095 
AUST 04 17936 
B 31 94
BENDIGO CITY 97 2947
BH 88 1352
BLK 98 2730
BLK 03 684
BLK 08 1659 Green
BLK 08 1714
BLK 08 2138 Blue
BMPC 880498
BP 01 2134
BOWRAL 32 583 
BC 35 1837 
BPC 35 1362
BRPC 99 1027 
CAMDEN 88 0824
CAMDEN 92 1600
CAMDEN 96 0236
CAMDEN 96 0359
CAMDEN 02 2163 
CAMDEN 04 1791
CANBERRA 91 (number has faded off)
CANBERRA 95 0648 
CANBERRA 95 1750 
CANBERRA 96 2210
CANBERRA 96 0509 
CANBERRA 96 2653 
CANBERRA 03 515 
CANBERRA RPA 02 238 
CANBERRA RPA 02 1012
CANBERRA RPC 98 2211
CANBERRA RPC 98 1613 
CANBERRA RPC 98 1166
CANBERRA RPC 98 0133 
CANBERRA RPC 03 528 
CAN WEST 89 1151
CCF 06 023644
CCF 06 031610 
CCF 06 021221
CCF 06 056218 
CCRP 06 9127 
CCRP 06 8698 
CENTRAL COAST 00 0002 
CPC 64 1128 
CPGH 92 0714 
COWRA 99 09 
CTN 03 1136 
ENG 78 483 
FPS 40 263 
FRP 33 1008 
FRP 36 9535 
FRP 42 8866 
FRP 47 3796 
GA 03 1094
GA 03 1096
GA 03 1306
GA 03 1327
GBN 64 621
GBN 68 12 
GBN 00 0007 
GBN 01 68
GBN 02 84
GBN 04 925 
GBN 07 346
GIPPSLAND 98 26899
GOULBURN 92 0849
GOULBURN 92 0611 
GOULBURN 92 0216 
GOULBURN 97 0808 
GOULBURN 92 0909
GOULBURN 94 0173
GOULBURN RPC 07 1725 
Goran Nikodijevic 03 116 
Tekir No2
Goran 02 013 Tekir -2
GPS 82 0962
GREYSTANES 03 922
GREYSTANES 03 371
GREYSTANES 03 942
GRPC inc 07 549 
HD 70 1174
HD 97 0280 
HD 2003 407 
HORSHAM CUP 03 7894
HPS 99 0093
IDF 35 1117
IGBF 75 4592 
IHPS 03 1073
KC 95 0555
LCP 97 1830
LCP 02 1334
LCP 02 245
LCP 02 947 
LFC 31 262
LITHGOW 93 0505
LIV 95 2743
LIV 96 1257 
LIV 08 639 
LIV 08 1643 
LRP 39 23 
MDPR AUSTRALIA 07 1251
MELB 96 4810 
MPS 74 3986
MPS 79 559
MPS 79 5947
MPS 93 0332
MPS 00 1430
MPS 2001 944
MPS 08 2418
MQH 91 0003
NCRPC 01 6199 
NCRPC 05 5203 
NPA 03 C 4469 
NSW 33 4975 
NSW 34 2287
NSW 37 3080
NSW 66 2451
OXP 02 313
OXP 02 659 
OXP 02 698 
PHPS 99 0633
PRP 73 1021
PRP 92 0164 
PUN 03 1459
PUN 03 1849 
QUEANBEYAN 04 119
RHD 88 2083
RHD 99 2881 
RICH 04 718 
RICH 08 1200
RIV 04 529 
RIV 05 673
RIV 05 684
RPS 64 1347
RPS 67 1396
RPS 88 2834
RPS 90 2486
RPS 99 0047 
RPS 01 2098
RPS 02 504
RRPF WAGGA 84 2199 
SCF 34 915
SCF 34 2245
SCF 40 103 
SCF 66 8988
SCF 71 12388
SCF 94 6628 
SFD 73 573
SFD 84 03229
SFD 97 2250
SFD 98 1708
SFD 99 1140 
SFD 01 349
SFD 01 1873
SFD 01 1885
SFD 01 1584
SFD 01 2089 
SFD 04 258
SH 69 3174
SH 73 114
SMPS 84 2536
SPS 83 2432
STG 28 328 
U 1925 284 
VHA 39 11749 
VHA 94 39355 
VHA 01 27611
VHA 03 11704 
VHA 04 07230 
Viktor ACT 01 04
Viktor ACT 01 27
VPU 96 10138
WF 39 807
WSL C/TOWN 98 2506
WSL C/TOWN 184999
WV 99 3414
YBC O8 122 (budgie or canary ring) 
YAG 59 527
YAG 08 254


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW. That's a lot of birds!


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

that is a great amount of rings! So sad but at the same time fascinating.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a collector is going to wish they had those bands...


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellfire! That is all I can mangage to say.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool!!! History! That’s the oldest Falcon In the world  just messing. When I was a kid my cousin took me on his airboat in the swamp to a eagles nest. There was 1000’s of fish bones 100's of nutria, few baby deer, rabbits and lots of human trash under that nest, this was in the early 90’s, he told me he been going there cense he was a kid in the 50’s . it was pretty amazing to see something like that. 

I look for eagle and osprey nest like that but seem there always over water and nothing to see.


----------

